# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy 65th birthday Dolina Mackenzie!!

## annemarie482

happy 65th birthday to my granny dolina mackenzie!

65 years young today!

we're all just back from enjoying a lovely family dinner together  :Smile:

----------


## morvenview

Happy bday Dolina. Hope Dan gave u a good day!

----------


## poppett

Belated birthday greetings Dolina.

Hope you had a lovely day.   That cake looks delightful.

----------

